
Largest Hollywood hack in history may have compromised HBO - hellofunk
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/02/largest-hollywood-hack-in-history-may-have-compromised-hbo.html
======
cable2600
I have an AT&T smart phone and they are offering HBO to Go to us. I didn't
sign up yet, but looks like if I did my password etc would be stolen.

Was this an exploit or just someone with admin ststus using a weak or easily
guessed password?

